

The Entrepreneurial Gold Rush: Why I moved from San Francisco to Detroit - vital101
http://tedserbinski.com/the-entrepreneurial-gold-rush-why-i-moved-from-san-francisco-to-detroit/

======
lifeguard
Sounds exciting, but the reality is harsh:

[http://www.climate-zone.com/climate/united-
states/michigan/d...](http://www.climate-zone.com/climate/united-
states/michigan/detroit/)

[http://www.climate-zone.com/climate/united-
states/california...](http://www.climate-zone.com/climate/united-
states/california/san-francisco-airport/)

[http://www.freep.com/article/20121228/NEWS01/312280175/Detro...](http://www.freep.com/article/20121228/NEWS01/312280175/Detroit-
s-homicide-rate-nears-highest-in-2-decades)

The Bay Area is Magic: (eg PARC, Stanford, and Berkeley)

<http://boingboing.net/2012/08/09/kottke.html>

[http://www.growingbusiness.co.uk/the-intangible-magic-of-
sil...](http://www.growingbusiness.co.uk/the-intangible-magic-of-silicon-
valley.html)

<http://www.techinasia.com/magical-silicon-valley-effect/>

------
joonix
Sounds like a ponzi scheme. Get a lot of big name investors to put money into
Detroit, providing social proof, then pump it up with hype, hoping lower-
profile money follows. Then exit. I see no fundamental reasons why Detroit
should be a major city. Strategic location? No. Hub of its region? No, Chicago
(which is also in decline). Competent city leaders? Not at all. Attractive
climate? No. Safe? No. Historically significant commercial city? No, it was
the home of the auto industry for about one generation; while NYC did recover
strongly from a low point in the 70s, it had been a historically important
commercial hub and trading post since the 1600s.

What is the appeal other than low cost of living (which I can get in many
other parts of the country that offer better living conditions)?

------
rmason
The reality is that its not really that simple. I would issue you the
challenge to come visit. Detroit is riskier, but the opportunity is much
larger.

